# Acceptance



## 13795 (Jun 13, 2005)

IBS is not a joke. It is a condition in which we need time to be alone. At the same time, it makes us realise how precious those times when we are not feeling that pain. I hope more people understand the plight of those with IBS. True enough, people who don't have IBS have no idea what the pain is like, so we cannot blame them for not knowing. At the end of the day, it is just a self-introspection. How we deal with what we have, and being grateful.


----------

